# Is my cat pregnant??



## Spencer_99 (Feb 12, 2020)

Hi,

I have a cat who recently escaped during her heat. She was supposed to be booked in for a spay but due to myself having to take my gran to the hospital I had to cancel the appointment about 4 weeks ago. My vet has made her an appointment for the 1st of may (next available date) however, I’m worried she’s mated whilst escaping for a couple hours. This was about 4 weeks ago (17th January) 

I’ve noticed her nipples are significantly more pink? And her tummy the slightest bit rounder. She’s sleeping more, bit more hungry and lying in her side a lot (I call it lounging) 

I’m sorry I feel like absolute crap for letting this happen and I take full responsibility for her escaping. I was just looking for some friendly advice  

thank you!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I am amazed that the earliest appointment you can get for a spay is in May! I would look for another vet.
As to your question, I would say, yes, she is pregnant but it may be still early enough to have her spayed if you can find a vet who will see her within the next few days


----------



## Spencer_99 (Feb 12, 2020)

lymorelynn said:


> I am amazed that the earliest appointment you can get for a spay is in May! I would look for another vet.
> As to your question, I would say, yes, she is pregnant but it may be still early enough to have her spayed if you can find a vet who will see her within the next few days


Oh honestly me too! Apparently they are up to there heads with cat spaying this month and next, I've been looking and everywhere else is the same. I've asked about doing that but my vets won't do it  I'll keep looking though!!

Thank you


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

I agree with the above, please keep trying. Are you able to travel further afield?


----------



## Spencer_99 (Feb 12, 2020)

Rufus15 said:


> I agree with the above, please keep trying. Are you able to travel further afield?


Not much, I dont drive and I don't know many more people who do but I am trying my best


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Spencer_99 said:


> Not much, I dont drive and I don't know many more people who do but I am trying my best


Good luck! You will find support on this forum if you're unable to get her spayed, but be prepared for bluntness. Our best interest is always with the cat. How old is she?


----------



## Spencer_99 (Feb 12, 2020)

Rufus15 said:


> Good luck! You will find support on this forum if you're unable to get her spayed, but be prepared for bluntness. Our best interest is always with the cat. How old is she?


I understand, at least I'm trying my best to find a vet who'll do it though right? And I believe she's 2 and a half, but I've just recently taken her on from a really bad situation becuase I couldn't bare to see her like that


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Hopefully you can get her spayed asap, with a poor background herself being pregnant isn't ideal. 
You may also struggle if she needs a c-section and getting the kittens neutered before adoption if the vets are so difficult.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

I absolutely guarantee there will be a vet within reasonable distance who has an available slot to neuter your cat within 7 days maximum. My advice - keep calling round.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Spencer_99 said:


> 1st of may (next available date)


If she IS pregnant, you realise she'll have given birth by then. Is this an appointment with a private vet? I've never had to wait longer than a week for a spay or a castration.


----------



## Spencer_99 (Feb 12, 2020)

I


gskinner123 said:


> I absolutely guarantee there will be a vet within reasonable distance who has an available slot to neuter your cat within 7 days maximum. My advice - keep calling round.


Its harder than you might think.


----------



## Spencer_99 (Feb 12, 2020)

Calvine said:


> If she IS pregnant, you realise she'll have given birth by then. Is this an appointment with a private vet? I've never had to wait longer than a week for a spay or a castration.


Yes I'm very aware. It's just a general appointment to get her spayed, unfortunately I can't control when they slot her in if they can't do it until then.


----------



## Spencer_99 (Feb 12, 2020)

Look, I appreciate all of your comments (especially first few) but I’m looking. Yes my vets can’t do it until then, yes I’m aware she’ll have kittens if I can’t find a vet but it is what it is. I’m still looking to find a vet that’ll do it but most can’t do it in time or won’t do it because of how far in she is. I get it’s advice but if you read my post then you know I’ve said I’ll take full responsibility and that’s that.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Spencer_99 said:


> Look, I appreciate all of your comments (especially first few) but I'm looking. Yes my vets can't do it until then, yes I'm aware she'll have kittens if I can't find a vet but it is what it is. I'm still looking to find a vet that'll do it but most can't do it in time or won't do it because of how far in she is. I get it's advice but if you read my post then you know I've said I'll take full responsibility and that's that.


Ringing your local rescues to find out which vet they use might help.


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

If your vet can't squeeze you in for a spay, what will happen in an emergency, or for vaccines and kitten neuters?


----------



## Spencer_99 (Feb 12, 2020)

So here is an update:

after phoning my vets a million times a cancellation was made yesterday so I booked her into get spayed. Unfortunately, the vets decided against it as shes further in than we originally thought (6 and a half weeks they reckon) so we have booked her into get spayed in 4 months time so basically as soon as the kittens are gone. I appreciate all your help during this time.


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Your vet should be spaying her with her kittens as kittens will need to be done before they leave.


----------



## David C (Sep 6, 2010)

Not all vets will spay kittens. None of the vets in our area will spay or neuter kittens before 6 months. The only one who will do them slightly earlier is vets 4 pets and they will do queens at 20 weeks and toms at 18 weeks.


----------



## Spencer_99 (Feb 12, 2020)

Rufus15 said:


> Your vet should be spaying her with her kittens as kittens will need to be done before they leave.


My vets don't do spays after 6 weeks into the pregnancy.


----------



## Spencer_99 (Feb 12, 2020)

Just thought I’d let you guys know that there is expected (not definite) to be 4 kittens so we have already found homes within the family for them and they will be vaccinated before they go but will be spayed/neutered in their new homes.


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Spencer_99 said:


> My vets don't do spays after 6 weeks into the pregnancy.


No, spay her when her kittens get neutered at 12 weeks before leaving for new homes.


----------



## Spencer_99 (Feb 12, 2020)

Rufus15 said:


> No, spay her when her kittens get neutered at 12 weeks before leaving for new homes.


She's getting spayed around the time that the kittens are that old and the kittens are getting spayed with my other family members when they leave


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

David C said:


> None of the vets in our area


Sometimes you have to travel further, many breeders travel 2-5 hours here for the breeding specialist clinics. Could probably be half way across the UK in that time, passing any number of vets who will EN.


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Spencer_99 said:


> She's getting spayed around the time that the kittens are that old and the kittens are getting spayed with my other family members when they leave


Kittens need to be neutered before they leave to stop the cycle of breeding


----------



## Spencer_99 (Feb 12, 2020)

spotty cats said:


> Sometimes you have to travel further, many breeders travel 2-5 hours here for the breeding specialist clinics. Could probably be half way across the UK in that time, passing any number of vets who will EN.


I'm unable to travel that far as I don't drive but I have the situation sorted now with my vets. Thank you.


----------



## Spencer_99 (Feb 12, 2020)

Rufus15 said:


> Kittens need to be neutered before they leave to stop the cycle of breeding


They are getting neutered/spayed when they go to their new homes as they'll be within the family and I'm 100% sure they'll be done thanks very much.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Spencer_99 said:


> y vets don't do spays after 6 weeks into the pregnancy.


I think @Rufus15 means spay mum AND spay/castrate kittens together when kittens are old enough, not that mum should be spayed in advanced stage of pregnancy. That was how I read it.


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Spencer_99 said:


> They are getting neutered/spayed when they go to their new homes as they'll be within the family and I'm 100% sure they'll be done thanks very much.


That's neither ethical nor responsible



Calvine said:


> I think @Rufus15 means spay mum AND spay/castrate kittens together when kittens are old enough, not that mum should be spayed in advanced stage of pregnancy. That was how I read it.


Yes that's what I meant


----------



## Spencer_99 (Feb 12, 2020)

Calvine said:


> I think @Rufus15 means spay mum AND spay/castrate kittens together when kittens are old enough, not that mum should be spayed in advanced stage of pregnancy. That was how I read it.


Mum is getting spayed at around the time kittens leave and my vet won't do kitten neutering until 5 months.


----------



## Spencer_99 (Feb 12, 2020)

Rufus15 said:


> That's neither ethical nor responsible
> 
> Yes that's what I meant





Rufus15 said:


> That's neither ethical nor responsible
> 
> Yes that's what I meant


Um my vets don't do spays until 5 months. And I know my family. They'll be getting done thanks very much.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Spencer_99 said:


> And I know my family. They'll be getting done thanks very much.


Unless, as in this situation, they escape in heat?
Cats can come into call from 3-4 months old which is why cats should be early neutered, before the first heat cycle.


----------



## Spencer_99 (Feb 12, 2020)

spotty cats said:


> Unless, as in this situation, they escape in heat?
> Cats can come into call from 3-4 months old which is why cats should be early neutered, before the first heat cycle.


I understand that but my family will be getting them done as early as possible in our area which is 5-6 months.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Spencer_99 said:


> I understand that but my family will be getting them done as early as possible in our area which is 5-6 months.


I think you have made the right decisions in your specific circumstances. Unfortunately, in this life, there are very few situations where one size fits all. You trust your new owners to neuter the kittens. In any case. you do not know the gender of these kittens at the moment. Some kittens mature sexually at an early age. Some don't and I am sure there is no survey to assess the proportions either way. I never had a girl start to call before 5 months but I do know of boys in my line who were already smelly before that time.

Obviously the relatively recent fashion for early neutering is a very welcome development but many vets still regard cats as small dogs. In the past, I am sure the majority of responsible owners were able to keep their cats safe until they were neutered but of course the mistakes get the publicity. If all cats not neutered until 5 months reproduced, I am afraid the number of random bred cats would be even higher than it is now.

Good luck. Please let us know what happens with your girl and if you need any advice when she is kittening, just ask.


----------



## Spencer_99 (Feb 12, 2020)

QOTN said:


> I think you have made the right decisions in your specific circumstances. Unfortunately, in this life, there are very few situations where one size fits all. You trust your new owners to neuter the kittens. In any case. you do not know the gender of these kittens at the moment. Some kittens mature sexually at an early age. Some don't and I am sure there is no survey to assess the proportions either way. I never had a girl start to call before 5 months but I do know of boys in my line who were already smelly before that time.
> 
> Obviously the relatively recent fashion for early neutering is a very welcome development but many vets still regard cats as small dogs. In the past, I am sure the majority of responsible owners were able to keep their cats safe until they were neutered but of course the mistakes get the publicity. If all cats not neutered until 5 months reproduced, I am afraid the number of random bred cats would be even higher than it is now.
> 
> Good luck. Please let us know what happens with your girl and if you need any advice when she is kittening, just ask.


Thank you so much! I would totally neuter the kittens if I could at that age but my vets just don't do it and to be honest I haven't heard of many vets doing it that young here in the uk. Anyway, I totally trust my family to spay them and I'm very positive they woll have no kittens.

thank you!!


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

Have a look at this website, it's from Cats Protection and shows vets that early neuter. Usually, it's as soon as the kittens weigh 2kg.

https://www.cats.org.uk/what-we-do/neutering/find-a-vet


----------



## Spencer_99 (Feb 12, 2020)

lea247 said:


> Have a look at this website, it's from Cats Protection and shows vets that early neuter. Usually, it's as soon as the kittens weigh 2kg.
> 
> https://www.cats.org.uk/what-we-do/neutering/find-a-vet


Even the vets near me still are 4 months plus, I'll be giving them to my family at 3 months. It'll be their responsibility but I will still pay for them to be done


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2017)

I can't believe some vets refuse to early neuter. I suspect it is fear of liability because the op is slightly trickier in younger cats? In SA, they neuter from 3 months ( I suspect due to the high level of irresponsible cat owners there)


----------



## Spencer_99 (Feb 12, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> I can't believe some vets refuse to early neuter. I suspect it is fear of liability because the op is slightly trickier in younger cats? In SA, they neuter from 3 months ( I suspect due to the high level of irresponsible cat owners there)


I suppose it's just a bad mindset the UK are in. Unfortunately I cannot change this and am doing everything I possibly can to make sure these kittens will have the best lives


----------



## Spencer_99 (Feb 12, 2020)

Just to update you all:

I had another appointment with the vet today to just have a general health check and all that. 

She’s around 6-6.5 weeks into the pregnancy with an estimation of 4 kittens by ultrasound. 

I have discussed the issue around neutering and unfortunately they do not do kitten neutering until 5 months so the vet has booked a slot for four kittens to be done at 16 weeks which will be easy to change if number of kittens is more/ less. I’m paying for this even though the kittens will be in their new homes so please stop worrying about this. They will be done. 

they will have vaccinations done at 8 and then 12 weeks with regular flea and worm treatment and also health screenings to make sure they’re is no under lying medical conditions. 

mum is perfectly fine, gaining a healthy amount of weight. She’s currently on 4-5 trays of Lily’s kitchen food a day and nibbles at a little bit of dry food throughout the day and also has filtered water from a fountain. She has a couple of nesting boxes, her favourite being the big toddler play pen I bought her for when the kittens are a bit older. 

unfortunately, the vet has a feeling that Rowena (mum) milk supply may be short so has advised me to buy some KMR to have in hand with a miracle nipple and bottles just in case I need to help out at any point but she’ll be closely monitored for this and any slight concerns will be taken straight to the vet. 

I understand this is a bad situation for mum but if my gran hadn’t been sick I promise you guys she would of been spayed. She’s booked in once the kittens are 12 weeks and that will be that. She can live happily with my other cat (raven) who is neutered. They are well cared for and money has never been an issue. I try my best and I took rowena in purely because my heart couldn’t bear to see her be neglected anymore. Although this is not ideal, she’s in safe hands and I look forward to spending all the time we have together ♥


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Spencer_99 said:


> Just to update you all:
> 
> I had another appointment with the vet today to just have a general health check and all that.
> 
> ...


I know you've been encouraged to engage with a vet, etc, so I hope it won't sound odd to say 'don't take their word on pregnancy issues'.

No pregnant cat would have any kind of milk supply at 6 weeks gestation and some have no milk until just after the kittens are born.

It certainly can't hurt to have a milk replacer just in case but I've no idea why your vet would comment as such on her milk supply.

I'm really only mentioning this so that you're aware that most vets are generally clueless with feline pregnancy normal-versus-not.


----------



## David C (Sep 6, 2010)

Way to early to even comment about milk supply, Most of our girls only start producing milk at birth , some may bag up a couple of days before they are due but not often and ive never had a girl yet who hasn't had enough milk to feed her kittens.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

spotty cats said:


> Unless, as in this situation, they escape in heat?


 And providing father doesn't chuck them out of the house (as is his wont).


----------



## Spencer_99 (Feb 12, 2020)

I think I forgot to mention to you that the previous “owners” of Rowena said that when she had her last litter she wasn’t producing enough milk to feed the 4 and they ended up giving the kittens to a shelter. (That won’t happen here) I just passed this information on and the vet just told me that becuase it’s happened before it could happen again and he just told me to prepare in case does rather than not knowing what to do if not. I know my vet can’t tell that yet he just said he had a sneaky suspicion due to it happening previously but he knows it might not.


----------



## Spencer_99 (Feb 12, 2020)

Calvine said:


> And providing father doesn't chuck them out of the house (as is his wont).


Excuse me what exactly are you trying to imply?


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Spencer_99 said:


> Excuse me what exactly are you trying to imply?


Sorry, wrong thread . . .we have so many pregnant cats on the forum at the moment. My apologies!


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Oh no, she's had a litter before? Poor girl  I would want to investigate why she didn't produce enough milk with the previous litter (litter size, birth, what they were doing to help). Giving kittens to a shelter because she wasn't giving them enough makes me feel physically ill. This poor girl is really going through the ringer


----------



## Spencer_99 (Feb 12, 2020)

Rufus15 said:


> Oh no, she's had a litter before? Poor girl  I would want to investigate why she didn't produce enough milk with the previous litter (litter size, birth, what they were doing to help). Giving kittens to a shelter because she wasn't giving them enough makes me feel physically ill. This poor girl is really going through the ringer


Yes apparently, I'm not in contact with the previous owner so I have no idea of the details. The vet said it could of been that she just want feeding them because she is stressed etc. I'm pretty sure the other owners purposely bred her though which I obviously haven't done. But she's safe with me and isn't stressed at all. In fact she's lying here lounging and purring next to me


----------



## Spencer_99 (Feb 12, 2020)

This is Rowena a couple weeks after we had taken her in. She's my little princess aha!


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Don't underestimate the stress girls experience when kittening. My girl is the most relaxed cat I've ever seen but in her first litter she was very stressed for the first week. 

Its sensible to have kitten milk and miracle nipples in, but your vet shouldn't be making assumptions on a largely unknown first litter.


----------



## Spencer_99 (Feb 12, 2020)

Rufus15 said:


> Don't underestimate the stress girls experience when kittening. My girl is the most relaxed cat I've ever seen but in her first litter she was very stressed for the first week.
> 
> Its sensible to have kitten milk and miracle nipples in, but your vet shouldn't be making assumptions on a largely unknown first litter.


Look, I appreciate all your support but in the initial question was only asking if she was pregnant. I then gave you all updates. I'm not underestimating anything. Whatever happens I'm here for her and she'll have the best care possible. If she rejects the litter then we will handle it. If she's a great mum to the litter then great. If we have to supplement the babies fine. We will do it. I'm aware of the situation and all potential factors. I take full responsibilities for my pets and love them with all my heart. I try to make them have the best lives possible.

my vet basically just told me what you are saying; have kitten formula etc on hand just in case. He was only concerned in case it happened again and he didn't want me to be unprepared. He wasn't making assumptions. He was preparing just in case.

Im well aware of everything else.


----------



## Spencer_99 (Feb 12, 2020)

Right so I’ve just made a large order from amazon to make sure I’m fully prepared. 
Here’s the list of things and feel free to add anything else you think I might need.

Formula 
Feeding bottles
Miracle nipples 
Syringes (normal 2.5ml and 5ml luer lock style)
Disposable bottle gloves
Thermometer
Fresh towels
Lots of baby blankets
Heat pad
Fragrance free wipes
Puppy pads
Hand sanitiser 
Kitten ID collars
Big stock of wet food and dry food for mum (Lily’s kitchen brand) 
Also got Lily’s kitchen food for when I’ll wean the kittens at 5 weeks. 

I just want everyone to know that after speaking with my vet I’m very aware of all the potentials and maybes etc etc so I’m prepared. I’ve done A LOT of research.

mum is ALREADY BOOKED in for a spay 12 weeks after kittens are born and KITTENS ARE BOOKED IN at 5 months. 

vaccinations, flea and worm treatment and health screenings are already put into place as well.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Spencer_99 said:


> Right so I've just made a large order from amazon to make sure I'm fully prepared.
> Here's the list of things and feel free to add anything else you think I might need.
> 
> Formula
> ...


I'd strongly recommend a set of digital scales, ones that weigh to the nearest gram. I weigh my kittens once a day at the same time for the first couple of weeks. They should gain about 10g per day. If they are all gaining less there maybe a problem with the mother, if one or two then I'd suspect those kittens aren't managing to suckle. They could be getting pushed off, or occasional kittens with a cleft palate come along.  I keep up the weighing as it's not at all unknown for problems later on. I record the information on paper & pencil, then put it into Excel as the colour coding that it can do (if you know how!) can make spotting a gradual decline in weight lose easier to see.

"when I'll wean the kittens at 5 weeks". Maybe they won't be ready to wean at 5 weeks. They might decide to wean earlier or later. They need to be able to get at mother's food, and to see her eat. As long as they are gaining weight it's not a problem.

No idea what 'disposable bottle gloves' are. I don't think you need disposable gloves at all, nor hand sanitiser, washing correctly with soap & water is fine. The mother often severs the cord with her mouth, that's hardly clean let alone sterile! I've also not found the need for wipes.

Not sure what the thermometer is for, I certainly don't faff around taking my girls temperatures to try to see when she will have her kittens. I sleep with them for the few nights before they are due and a restless cat usually indicates birth is fairly imminent. However the only sign with one girl was an agonised cry from on top of the kitchen cupboards... And another took good care to make sure I never saw her deliver a kitten.

I avoid any bedding with loops, for example towels.  Kitten claws can get caught, plus for the birth they stay wet & cold. I used fleece - I have lots of vet-bed style fleece - and no towels or baby blankets. Lots & lots of fleece! But puppy pads are excellent to put under the fleece.

You need to put the bedding in something, I use a large cardboard box which is replaced and the soiled one put in the recycling the day after the birth. If you use a heat pad the box MUST be large enough for them to all move off it. I've never found it necessary - the box itself insulates, my house isn't cold, and I cut an access hole in one end and fold the flaps over which keeps out draughts and lets the mother's body heat keep them warn.

A warm slightly damp microfibre cloth is great not only for cleaning in the kitchen, but for giving kittens a quick once over if she's not initially interested in them - some queens only start mothering the kittens when they have finished delivering.

I think you also need your mobile phone charged, with the vets number (and out of hours number if different) saved. You need to know where the out of hours vet is, how to get there and where to park if it's not at the normal place. You probably won't need this, but the middle of the night isn't the time to start finding out.


----------



## Spencer_99 (Feb 12, 2020)

OrientalSlave said:


> I'd strongly recommend a set of digital scales, ones that weigh to the nearest gram. I weigh my kittens once a day at the same time for the first couple of weeks. They should gain about 10g per day. If they are all gaining less there maybe a problem with the mother, if one or two then I'd suspect those kittens aren't managing to suckle. They could be getting pushed off, or occasional kittens with a cleft palate come along.  I keep up the weighing as it's not at all unknown for problems later on. I record the information on paper & pencil, then put it into Excel as the colour coding that it can do (if you know how!) can make spotting a gradual decline in weight lose easier to see.
> 
> "when I'll wean the kittens at 5 weeks". Maybe they won't be ready to wean at 5 weeks. They might decide to wean earlier or later. They need to be able to get at mother's food, and to see her eat. As long as they are gaining weight it's not a problem.
> 
> ...


I already have scales. I'm already very aware about most of the things you have said. 
I meant to say disposable gloves. I've bought some because you never know. I also have (diagnosed) OCD so some things can be major triggers. I'm just using 5 weeks as an estimate but of course I'm not going to force it. I'm well aware of this. My vet recommended I get a thermometer so I got it. The towels are just a precaution. I have a lot of fleece already and if you've read any other comments you'll know I've bought 3 different nesting boxes and she's picked the biggest one that's placed in front of our heater. 
My vet is already on speed dial.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Spencer_99 said:


> The vet said it could of been that she just want feeding them because she is stressed etc. I'm pretty sure the other owners purposely bred her though which I obviously haven't done. But she's safe with me and isn't stressed at all.


Its great she isn't stressed now. 
Take her cue once kittens do arrive - leaving mum to bond with her babies, not weighing them multiple times a day, faffing about handling kittens or changing bedding if it's upsetting her makes her more able to get on with her job.

We had a litter of premmies recently and while it would have been tempting to jump in, we let mum be and things have been perfect.

Remain calm, keep the environment peaceful and listen to your girl, they're quite clear in telling you to back off by moving kittens etc.


----------



## Spencer_99 (Feb 12, 2020)

spotty cats said:


> Its great she isn't stressed now.
> Take her cue once kittens do arrive - leaving mum to bond with her babies, not weighing them multiple times a day, faffing about handling kittens or changing bedding if it's upsetting her makes her more able to get on with her job.
> 
> We had a litter of premmies recently and while it would have been tempting to jump in, we let mum be and things have been perfect.
> ...


Yes I'm glad she isn't stressed considering her life just a few months ago. I think she just knows we aren't here to hurt her and that this is her forever home.

I for sure wont bother her if she doesn't want me anywhere near the kittens. I don't plan on fussing etc unless I really have to. I am going to weigh them at least once a day as long as she doesn't get stressed just to make sure the kittens are gaining weight.

other than that she will be pampered and have what she wants when she wants it


----------

